# Help! Traveling for the 1st time on tuesday.



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok, I tested my horse in our new trailer today and he went in fine.
I just have a few questions:

1. Where to tie him?

2. Where to tie his haynet?

3. Are haynets essential for a 20-30 min journey?








_not our trailer but we have an Ifor Williams and a simular model._

Currently I have tied him to the right inside of the trailer (red mark on picture). But this teather is around his head hight, *do i not tie him at all?*

I have no idea where to put the haynet!?!?!?!?

There isnt front teather loops, but there are loops (blue mark) that i could put some twine in to tie him to. Although it is far away from his head and way to far and low to put the haynet.

Help please! I could use my common sense but ive read so many horror stories I would like opinions on what is safest.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

For a 20-30 ride, I wouldn't bother tieing or having a hay net.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I would deffinatley Tie him. I wouldnt leave him loose. And hay isnt nessicary for that length of a trip. We have gone on alot farther distances with no hay. And if those are the only loops... I'd say thats the best place to tie him.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I never tie my girls either. I do stick in a hay net even for short trips. I think it keeps them busy chewing which naturally keeps them calmer. I tie in to the side away from the window so its not right in front of them and away from the wind which could blow stuff at them.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks, there is no open window on our trailer so that isnt the issue.

*Is it ok to tie to the same teather the haynet is on?*


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

If you tie the rope over the bag it should be a problem.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah, good idea, thanks


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I still think untied is best. If the horse has a fit and tries to jump up over a breast bar (yes I've seen them do this) they could get their legs tangled in a rope. Its kind of a catch 22 tie them slack enough so if they fall they don't break their neck and so they can get their head down to clear debris. but tight enough they don't tangle a leg while standing. I just prefer to not tie them. I've seen plenty of horses hauled in open stock trailers with no ties at all and they travel fine. In an enclosed trailer like yours, I see no reason to tie them at all. 
This is one of those controversial topics your going to get opinions on both :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to double post but thought I better throw this out there in case you didn't know 
If your only hauling one horse, load him on the drivers side of the trailer. That way if the trailer just happens to drop off to the shoulder of the road, its less likely you will lose control of the trailer.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry to double post but thought I better throw this out there in case you didn't know
> If your only hauling one horse, load him on the drivers side of the trailer. That way if the trailer just happens to drop off to the shoulder of the road, its less likely you will lose control of the trailer.


yes, i loaded him on the drivers side earlier today 
i may not tie him, he has a habbit of untying himself anyway :s still not sure... *should i leave a head collar on him whilst traveling anyway?*


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I would tie him with a trailer tie that has either a snap that can come loose in a panic or velcro. I've had situations where this flexibility was necessary.

here are the ones I have: http://www.sporthorseproducts.com/images/EIP002--tie-safe.jpg

Are there little rings where his head goes? if so, those are for trailer ties and hay nets. I always have a hay net in there but it's not necessary for a 30 min. journey. 

I always leave the halter on. 

good luck!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I still think untied is best. If the horse has a fit and tries to jump up over a breast bar (yes I've seen them do this) they could get their legs tangled in a rope. Its kind of a catch 22 tie them slack enough so if they fall they don't break their neck and so they can get their head down to clear debris. but tight enough they don't tangle a leg while standing. I just prefer to not tie them. I've seen plenty of horses hauled in open stock trailers with no ties at all and they travel fine. In an enclosed trailer like yours, I see no reason to tie them at all.
> This is one of those controversial topics your going to get opinions on both :lol:


I agree with not tieing...the less stuff to get tangled in, the better. We use an open, stock trailer, our mares are fine untied and enjoy the open view and fresh air.
Just something to keep in mind. If you do tie, never get a false sense of security that the lead/trailer tie is unbreakable. I've seen plenty of horses spook before the butt bar/door is closed, pull back, and break them.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We put web halters on ours when we travel. I keep the lead ropes in the truck with me so its the first thing I grab when we get to our destination.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok :s, i got boots and a rug today too  matching and everything.
I think he needs tying but the teather is head-hight, if he falls he will break his neck! or will the twine break first?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

The only thing about not tieing in this sort of trailer... is if you horse decides to try to move around or worse... turn around.. there is no room for that... and I just had someone haul a horse in my 2 horse straigtload yesterday... didnt tie them.... the horse somehow turned around... but it also is now lame. In an open stock trailer they have plenty of room to move.
I personally never haul a horse untied.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I tie my horses but that is definately a personal choice everyone will have an opinion on. But, what I do use is a bungee type lead. It has a regular clip for the halter, and a quick release clip for the end you tie to the trailer. I have seen these is several catalogs. I had a horse at one time that would forget she was tied up and lean back into the rope. She would then EXPLODE and always break the lead. I found with the bungee she never exploded because it would always "give in" to her some. I have since used only these type leads. They are really not a "Lead rope" but only about 2 1/2 feet long and mostly used for trailer tying. Check out any catalog you have for them. 

Rhonda


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We always tie. My old horse would get his head behind the divider if we didn't - If we had to brake quickly he would have snapped his neck.

We tie to bungee snaps like the above poster - Thick elastic that have a panic snap on one end and a normal clip on the other. They are tied around head height or just below. We have had a horse fall while tied and they were fine - Didn't choke. We just stopped, unloaded, and rode the rest of the way home.

We only put hay in if we are travelling for a few hours. They don't need it and it makes a heck of a mess (Dad usually sleeps in the float). 

Another good tip is to put some straw/sawdust down at the back so that if your horse poops or pees it doesn't get too slippery.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

it went well! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/1st-lesson-d-47543/#post548469


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabulous! I'm so glad to hear all went well. Read your other thread too, sounds like you both did well all the way around.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thankyou! just need to get his canter lead right, 2012 olympics here we come


----------

